# I'm going out of business. Anyone want to buy ALL my stuff?



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Another one bites the dust...

Truth be told I just don't have the passion for the biz anymore. 

I know it's not likely to happen, but I'm looking for someone who will just buy all of it. Everything but my scale. I have homemade soap molds, silicone muffin molds, soap pots, stick blenders, fixed oils, packaging, mica, fo, eo, liquid dyes for bath bombs plus everything else to make them. I just don't want to list it all and sell in bits and pieces. But I bet I'm gonna have to - dang!

It was a fun time, but now it's time to move on.


----------



## Marta (Jan 7, 2009)

Maybe. I want to start making soap this year. How much do you want for the stuff?

Marta


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

after thinking more, I am going to see if I have any local takers via craigslist for the whole thing. Shipping would be a bear to send all of it. But I will post here if I don't get anyone local after a week or so.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I wish I lived closer.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

You wouldn't by any chance have a tank?


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Only in my dreams - I would have loved one of those! I've already sold some items, but I'm going to post the rest in a seperate post. Thanks!


----------

